# Officer Down: Valerie Gignac



## kwflatbed

*MONTREAL: Police officer, 25, shot dead in Quebec*

*Officer Down: Valerie Gignac* - [Laval, Quebec]










*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 25

*Additional Info: * Officer Valerie Gignac had been with the Laval Police Department for almost 4 years.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Gignac was shot and killed after answering a routine call. *Date of Incident:* December 14, 2005

By Ingrid Peritz, The Globe and Mail

MONTREAL -- A 25-year-old female police officer was shot to death yesterday, and police say that a man arrested in connection with the shooting had expressed fantasies about policewomen.

Constable Valérie Gignac, who was a month shy of her fourth year of police service, was the first police officer to die in the line of duty in the city of Laval, north of Montreal. The suspect surrendered to police at 6:45 p.m. after keeping officers at bay all afternoon outside an apartment building. After the man's arrest, a police spokesman revealed that he was known to police and had a history of erratic behaviour. The man, 40, often turned up at a police station near his home, expressing his fondness for women on the force.

Full Story: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20051215.wcop15/BNStory/National/


----------

